# Milchglas vor Foto



## cellardog (10. Mai 2005)

Moinsens  ;-)

Mir kam gerade die Idee, mal wieder etwas im Photoshop herumzubastel. Dabei bin ich auf eine Grenze gestoßen, die mich und meinen Kopf nun verrückt macht. Stellt Euch folgendes vor. Wir haben eine Szene mit einem Bild. Ich möchte nun ein Rechteck vor das Foto stellen, das aussieht, wie wenn es aus Milchglas wäre.

Gut, man kann nur einfach ein graues Rechteck nehmen und die Deckkraft heruntersetzen... Aber dadurch ergibt sich ja keine Veränderung auf das Foto. Ich hätte also gerne, dass der Blick durch Milchglas simuliert wird. Geht das eventuell mit Photoshop garnich?

Mal sehen, ob Ihr wisst, wie man da ans Ziel kommen könnte 

Liebe Grüße,
cellardog


----------



## Receiver (10. Mai 2005)

Was für einen Effekt möchtest du denn haben?

Bei richtigem Milchglas erkennt man glaube ich eh nicht besonders viel, was hinter der Scheibe ist...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich hab mal schnell ein Videotutorial daraus gemacht.
*Milchglas mit Beschnittgruppen*
Viel Spaß und Erfolg.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials204204.html

Gruß
martin


----------



## cellardog (10. Mai 2005)

Martin, was soll ich sagen? Bin völlig begeistert! Hochachtung 
Der Filter gefällt mir nicht, aber ich wollte scheinbar kein Milchglas, sondern eher gebürstetes Glas... Aber da muss ich ja nur mit den Filtern herumexperimentieren.

Aber diese Sache mit der Beschnittebene kannte ich echt noch nicht. Ganz, ganz, ganz dolles Tutorial. Mal gut, dass ich gefragt habe, wa?

Dank Dir kann ich im Anhang nun präsentieren, was ich gesucht habe ;-)
Und schon kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen und mich auf das nächste Kniffel-Thema stürzen 

Also 1000 Dank nochmal - ganz toll!


----------



## holzoepfael (10. Mai 2005)

Nun cellardog ich weiss jetzt was du für ein Glas meinst. Aber ich kenne eher deine Variante unter dem Namen Milchglas. Das andere ist eher ein gekackeltes Glas, das das Bild völlig verzerrt....
Trotzdem Danke für das Tut, das mit der Beschneidungsebene wusste ich net..... ist man wieder mal klüger...


----------



## mohoops (4. Juni 2005)

sehr gehaltvoll eure beiträge, bin begeistert und schlauer als vorher....
Ich fand dei erste variante vom ergebnis her nicht sehr gut, aber die zweite (gebürstetes Glas) suche ich . 
sag doch mal wie du zum ergebnis gekommn bist.
beste grüße...mohoops


----------



## -Kasse- (17. Juni 2005)

würd auch gern wissn wie genau du jetzt den endeffekt hingekriegt hast
schreib ma pls


----------



## der_Jan (17. Juni 2005)

Mit dem Video Tutorial?
Und wenn du kein DSL Hast:
Mehr oder weniger inetwa das:
Ebene Kopiert, Weichgezeichnet, und erhellt.


----------



## kjh (9. Februar 2006)

Und wo ist das Videotutorial hin? jetzt wo ich das dringend bräuchte, schade...


----------



## der_Jan (9. Februar 2006)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/interne-news/233066-personalwechsel-der-chefetage.html

Martin hat seine Video Tutorials von der Seite genommen


----------



## ichbinsnicht (9. September 2006)

Wo finde ich derzeit ein Tutorial dazu?


----------

